# unuttu / unutmuş



## FlyingBird

Can you explain those suffixes?

As i understood they mean 'probably'.

So what would be correct

galiba unuttu
unutmuş

is it possible to say 'galiba' and 'unut*muş*' together?


----------



## Gemmenita

unuttu = he forgot
unutmuş = he has forgotten

They don't mean "probably" by themselves, but with "galiba", yes, they mean, because "galiba" means "probably"!

Yes it is possible to say "galiba" and "unutmuş" together. (He has probably/maybe forgotten)


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> unuttu = he forgot
> unutmuş = he has forgotten
> 
> They don't mean "probably" by themselves, but with "galiba", yes, they mean, because "galiba" means "probably"!
> 
> Yes it is possible to say "galiba" and "unutmuş" together. (He has probably/maybe forgotten)


Dude i don't understand difference between 'has forgotten' and 'forgot'.Like i already said for many times please don't give me explanations compared to english


----------



## FlyingBird

so what would be difference between

Çocuk: bir kimse kapıda çalıyor
Anne: baban gelmiş

Çocuk: bir kimse kapıda çalıyor
Anne: Baban geldi

So here both texts happens in same time.so how would you explain it?


maybe:

*geldi=he came (for sure)
gelmiş=he came (probably/i didn't saw him)
*
correct?


----------



## satyrr

Chaton.marchande said:


> unuttu = he forgot
> unutmuş = he has forgotten



This analogy is not correct.
Actually these two tenses have not a direct equivalent in English.

"Unuttu" - belongs to the "past tense of first-hand expreience", which means that you are sure of what happened, that you somewhat witnessed to it.

"Unutmuş" - belongs to the "past tense of story/hearsay/narration", which means that you only heard of what happened, you are told of it, or something like this, but you are only relating it, you cannot be not to totally sure of it.

A more close translation may be:
Unuttu - He forgot
Unutmuş - He seemed to have forgotten OR he might have forgotten


----------



## satyrr

FlyingBird said:


> *geldi=he came (for sure)
> gelmiş=he came (probably/i didn't saw him)
> *



Yes, You've totally got the idea


----------



## Gemmenita

satyrr said:


> This analogy is not correct.
> Actually these two tenses have not a direct equivalent in English.
> 
> "Unuttu" - belongs to the "past tense of first-hand expreience", which means that you are sure of what happened, that you somewhat witnessed to it.
> 
> "Unutmuş" - belongs to the "past tense of story/hearsay/narration", which means that you only heard of what happened, you are told of it, or something like this, but you are only relating it, you cannot be not to totally sure of it.
> 
> A more close translation may be:
> Unuttu - He forgot
> Unutmuş - He seemed to have forgotten OR he might have forgotten



I agree completely with you about the usage of mış, muş, .... which is called "Belirsiz geçmiş zaman", I wanted just to say that in translation it has rather the construction of english present perfect, as you have translated with "have forgotten".
And in the example of FlyingBird, I agree too with his/her translation.


----------



## FlyingBird

Can i ask what 'iyimiş' mean?


iyimiş= '*he was probably good*' or '*he is probably good*'?

zenginmiş= '*he is probably rich*' or '*he was probably rich*'


Also what those suffixes mean when you ask the question?

*Ne olmuş?
Ne yapmışsın?
Nereye gitmiş?
*

Please explain literally


şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## stonerain

As you translated to English,
When you say "iyiymiş", I don't feel any probability there. 

"iyiymiş" sounds like "he/she/it is good" but you just learn it. Wow he/she/it was good. (How couldn't I notice it so far) 
or like in a converesation;

A:Hey, what did she do in the exam yesterday? 
B: I don't know but I heard that she was good. (Bilmiyorum ama duyduğuma göre iyiymiş"

Here, the key point is to understand the difference between "görülen geçmiş zaman" and "öğrenilen geçmiş zaman"
You should chekm them out.

Take care!


----------

